

Jeff Bezos patents retro jets, and airbags, for telephones - acak
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/08/12/amazon_patent_jets/

======
mchusma
I thought this was going to be Bezos making a mockery of the patent system by
patenting full size airbags AT&T he'd to cell phones. That would have been
better.

